# Help with a purchase decision



## Jofa (May 14, 2013)

Hey LJ's,

I'm looking to make a joinery decision. I currently butt joint my pedalboards using glue and finish nails. I like the way they come out except for the nail holes. 
I'm trying to decide on moving to either the Kreg R3 or the Rockler 45 Lock router bit.

I almost always do a 1/4" round over on the edges (and my new Makita palm router has been a joy with that).

Any opinions on which way to go would be appreciated.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Pocket hole jigs make huge holes compared to nail
holes. Also, when used on a corner, if you put the 
screws in from the outside the holes will be on
the outside. If you put them on the inside, then
screws will be pointing out and may split the wood
as they'll be real close to the corner. It is possible
to hit the screw points with a roundover bit too.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The lock miter, but don't go for the rockler. Get a whiteside from holbren or hartville tool.

Edit to add: If you use a 1/4" roundover you will definitely hit the screw tips with pocket screws. BTDT.


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

Have you considered a biscuit joiner? You could continue to construct the pedalboards with butt joints but not have nail holes when complete.

Mike


----------



## Jofa (May 14, 2013)

You know, Mike, I never even thought of that.

I have a small bit for my router that might actually work. Never tried it before but tomorrow I will.

Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

Well here's my 2 cent I have had good luck with the Pocket hole's.


----------



## Jofa (May 14, 2013)

Wow David, those look super clean. Beautiful piece as well.

Oh and I'm thoroughly coveting your cache of boards you have there!


----------

